# Griffiths famous speech(berserk)



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Recommended manga, anime and film-series. A manga with sooo much beauty, artistry, philosophy and gore....

One of many memorable scenes is Griffith's conversation with princess Charlotte. On men, dreams and friendship. The scene holds much meaning.... that is lost to those not familiar with the story. Even so it is powerful enough, in itself, to be of interest and, perhaps, make you curious about this epic series.

Precious things, sacrificed to the god of dreams. "Every man, within his life time, should at least hope for a life he can sacrifice to the god of dreams." That's determination . 

with various dubs. 
From the film. #t=1h6m1s











 various trans.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't like Griffith. He's a piece of shit. Never liked him from the start.

But he does has a point.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucifel said:


> I don't like Griffith. He's a piece of shit. Never liked him from the start.
> 
> But he does has a point.


hahahaha. you familiar with this series? 

he is a bad person to any standard


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> hahahaha. you familiar with this series?
> 
> he is a bad person to any standard


For the longest time. One my my exes was a big fan that introduced me into it. My current boyfriend is also a big fan of the manga.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucifel said:


> For the longest time. One my my exes was a big fan that introduced me into it. My current boyfriend is also a big fan of the manga.


He is building his own kingdom, now. Is the series reaching its conclusion? 

Ambition is very dangerous, otherwise a great character, great speech.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> He is building his own kingdom, now. Is the series reaching its conclusion?
> 
> Ambition is very dangerous, otherwise a great character, great speech.


I don't know. Maybe, maybe not. I can never read when Berserk is ending.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucifel said:


> I don't know. Maybe, maybe not. I can never read when Berserk is ending.


Indeed. However Miura is working very slowly, and his health is deteriorating me thinks. Drawing for hours on end is taxing on the body. So maybe he will never finish, or he will have to finish soon, or who knows. From a story perspective I think he could finish soon, or go on indefinitely but hes not the person to make volume after volume for money he wants the best product.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> Indeed. However Miura is working very slowly, and his health is deteriorating me thinks. Drawing for hours on end is taxing on the body. So maybe he will never finish, or he will have to finish soon, or who knows. From a story perspective I think he could finish soon, or go on indefinitely but hes not the person to make volume after volume for money he wants the best product.


The mangaka life destroys your health. Some have back problems, others use it as an excuse. coffhunterxhuntercoff


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucifel said:


> The mangaka life destroys your health. Some have back problems, others use it as an excuse. coffhunterxhuntercoff


not familiar with it, not my kind of series. The name I recognize but it never caught my attention. 

I did a similar thread a while ago, though. On parasyte. Terrific story, much easier to digest than berserk. I prefer it in many ways, although there is a spiritual element to berserk that I find almost unparallelled in other series. Vagabond is similar, I suppose. It has good art, too.


----------



## ebae (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucifel said:


> I don't like Griffith. He's a piece of shit. Never liked him from the start.
> 
> But he does has a point.


You don't understand, he's a good man. He's just misunderstood.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> not familiar with it, not my kind of series. The name I recognize but it never caught my attention.
> 
> I did a similar thread a while ago, though. On parasyte. Terrific story, much easier to digest than berserk. I prefer it in many ways, although there is a spiritual element to berserk that I find almost unparallelled in other series. Vagabond is similar, I suppose. It has good art, too.


I do know Parasyte. Its on my to read list but my list is so huge. I die a little inside when I look at it. 

You should read All I Need Is Kill. It is short and the art is great. Maybe JoJo might be up your alley with all the body horror and interesting characters. I would also suggest X/1999 because of thr violence but it is CLAMP and it is eternally unfinished.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

ebae said:


> You don't understand, he's a good man. He's just misunderstood.


A misunderstood man that rapes his best friend's lover in front of him.

He is just an ass. He might have good intensions at some point but I can never like him. His face is onr big red flag to me.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucifel said:


> I do know Parasyte. Its on my to read list but my list is so huge. I die a little inside when I look at it.
> 
> You should read All I Need Is Kill. It is short and the art is great. Maybe JoJo might be up your alley with all the body horror and interesting characters. I would also suggest X/1999 because of thr violence but it is CLAMP and it is eternally unfinished.


I read the manga version of All I need is kill. Good stuff. Also watched the movie what was its name again? 
Jojo sounds familiar I have no idea what it is though. X/1999 sounds interesting. The title appeals, oddly enough. 
Though there is little spare time these days ill keep the two in mind.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> I read the manga version of All I need is kill. Good stuff. Also watched the movie what was its name again?
> Jojo sounds familiar I have no idea what it is though. X/1999 sounds interesting. The title appeals, oddly enough.
> Though there is little spare time these days ill keep the two in mind.


The Edge of Tomorrow was the name of the movie.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

a 'dream' is the difference between slavery and freedom. It appears a slavery, like a lunacy, and maybe in the very end it will prove that this is so. but until then for all intended purposes it is the vehicle to your freedom, it _is_ your freedom, and without it you have nothing. Absolutely nothing, and life will kick you in the balls for it. A dream is life, without it, life is slavery just a daily grind.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Aya of Rivia said:


> The Edge of Tomorrow was the name of the movie.


yes. it was good enough..

-Guts have finally reached Elf Island. I believe it is called something else, though. Good luck, guts, on your difficult journey.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> yes. it was good enough..
> 
> -Guts have finally reached Elf Island. I believe it is called something else, though. Good luck, guts, on your difficult journey.


I disliked the movie. You should try to read Oyasumi Pun Pun.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Aya of Rivia said:


> I disliked the movie. You should try to read Oyasumi Pun Pun.


I have too much to read atm.... there is no time. Ringworld, for instance.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> I have too much to read atm.... there is no time. Ringworld, for instance.


It's no very big and it's very quick to read. I always have too much to read and I always manage to find space.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Aya of Rivia said:


> It's no very big and it's very quick to read. I always have too much to read and I always manage to find space.


Well apart from working and sleeping and posting multiple threads I also require much time for my spirit to grow. "I long to be, where my spirit can run free." Gotta find my own corner of the sky...(Jackson 5).


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> Well apart from working and sleeping and posting multiple threads I also require much time for my spirit to grow. "I long to be, where my spirit can run free." Gotta find my own corner of the sky...(Jackson 5).


I don't like Jackson 5 but I have a job, I have friends, I come online, I play video games, I draw, I do house work and I still manage to be able to read stuff. I read more than half of Blood of Elves in 2 hours and a half.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Aya of Rivia said:


> I don't like Jackson 5 but I have a job, I have friends, I come online, I play video games, I draw, I do house work and I still manage to be able to read stuff. I read more than half of Blood of Elves in 2 hours and a half.


I am a slow reader. How do you manage, if you're dyslexic?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Tucken said:


> I am a slow reader. How do you manage, if you're dyslexic?


Being dyslexic doesn't mean you can't read.


----------

